# Show Checklist



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

Well, that all depends on what you are showing. The list will vary from western to english and discipline to discipline.


----------



## Live2Ride15 (Feb 22, 2012)

Google it, there should be lists all over the internet about things to bring to shows!!! I also have an app on my phone with a long list. It is called 'Horse show Checklist' Funny lol.


----------



## SageBush (Sep 14, 2010)

lol, of course there is an app for that! We are showing Arabian Hunter/Jumper/Sport Horse A Circuit.


----------

